# scientific name for mite?



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what the scientific name for the most common mites that make there way into our cultures? I want to research them to be sure that they won't harm my cockatoo. Maybe someone knows if they will or won't harm her. Thank you.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

winyfrog said:


> Does anyone know what the scientific name for the most common mites that make there way into our cultures? I want to research them to be sure that they won't harm my cockatoo. Maybe someone knows if they will or won't harm her. Thank you.


The mites that end up in the cultures are not parasites of birds or mammals. 

Ed


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Thank you. I thought so but wanted to be sure as all my pets are in the same room.


----------

